# Rare Citation interior - a classy, sporty econobox!



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Modelling oddball cars is one thing I love to do, but it’s hard to do it when it’s SO oddball that there’s not even a single picture anywhere on the net to help you!

That’s the problem I have with doing my Citation X-11; I wanted to do it in a neat and obscure colour, and Light Metallic Fern is definitely that. Thankfully, someone got a picture of a Caprice in that colour, and mercifully there was even a bit of a hint of what the Light Fern interior looks like! Believe me, trying to find pics of a Light Fern Citation interior… totally impossible. 

Thus, this representation of the X-car’s green front office may be the only one you’ll ever see, unless you’ve been in the real thing! Does anyone actually know how close I managed to get? 

Check out my Citation’s interior here; I finally got some more time to work on it, and I hope it’s at least entertaining; it’s as accurate as I could make it!


https://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/2015/03/12/﻿﻿-citation-update-3-green-from-the-inside-out/


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

I miss the days of many colored interiors. Nice to see you bring one back.


----------



## portland182 (Jul 19, 2003)

Google citation x-11 interior

The dash tends to be interior color with a black (or light grey) insert for the guage cluster

cheers

Jim


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

I was wondering about that... I've seen a few with a black dash, but other coloured interior. Is that a year-based thing? 

I know EXPs did the black dash thing because it was all "Euro" and sporty (and cheap to do), but I can't tell if that's the case with X-11s.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

I think you've done an excellent job on the interior ! And I think the idea of having one seat farther back is great. It's the way all my cars look. Since I'm 6 foot 2. And my wife is 5 foot 2. Although in her car it's just the opposite.

And you're right about the EXP. A friend bought one new. The car was like a smoke grey, with red interior and a black dash.

And just as a side note,.....for all that people complain about some of the off the wall cars from back then. I've had some of these cars and they were great. I wish I had my old Pinto back now. And as for the Citation, my Dad owned one, and a friends Mom owned one. Both of them got great service from the vehicles.
I really liked Dad's Citation. It had plenty of leg room both front and back. It handled well. And though it may not have won any trophies on race day. It had plenty of pep !
And even though it wasn't as sleek and sexy as a Corvette. It really wasn't a bad looking car. In fact, it looked a lot better than some of the rounded off plastic cars being sold today !


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

I drove a rental Citation once upon a time in Orlando. I remember thinking it was a pleasant car compared to most rental abominations of the time.

Coming from someone who actually bought a Chevette this probably isn't praise.

Some more praise taken from wiki:
...the Citation became the best-selling car in the United States for 1980.[1]

The Citation was Motor Trend magazine's Car of the Year for 1980, a decision later criticized by the staff of Car and Driver in 2009, citing that the poor build quality and mechanical reliability were not deserving of such an award in hindsight.[2]


ok maybe not the Car and Driver bit.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

DCH10664:

I hear you about the Citation not looking too bad. I actually hated them when I was younger and they were everywhere, but the kit and pics I see look really good now. Way better than Hondas and Toyotas of the day. Also, better than a lot of things today, I agree. 

Man, that EXP you describe sounds exactly like my build! Sharp combo - great minds think alike, I guess!

https://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/model-kits/cars/mpc-125-1982-ford-exp/

Thanks for the compliments, guys!


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Faust said:


> DCH10664:
> 
> I hear you about the Citation not looking too bad. I actually hated them when I was younger and they were everywhere, but the kit and pics I see look really good now. Way better than Hondas and Toyotas of the day. Also, better than a lot of things today, I agree.
> 
> ...


Cool looking EXP model. It looks exactly like the one my friend bought years ago ! You do some impressive work ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks man!

I think that black or dark grey and red are always striking; it can make any car look good, no matter what it is. 

Glad you liked both the EXP and the Citation thus far!


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

I've always love the combination of red and black ! It always looks good :thumbsup:
Here's a pic of my 1967 Cougar. I bought this car when I was 14. And painted it red and black myself. And if you notice, there's my Dad's silver Citation parked next to it.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Nice!

Good taste in cars, too!


----------

